# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Public Service Announcement video - GW2Minion Guild Wars 2 Grind/Farm Bot

## LegacyAX

Hey guys,

Since Ill be doing video voice overlay reviews on mmoempire.net, and on aceticsoft, I figured I would test out this new logitech headset and give it a test run with the GW2Minion info video. This was my first vid. using low quality software (ill be upgrading soon)

GW2Minion Announcement...





*More Details and Features!
*



> Planned Features of GW2Minion
> 
> Automated Fighting and Grinding in PvE as well as PvP, structured PvP, Tournaments and World vs World PvPHarvesting of all kinds of Ressources, Item-Selling and a lot moreAutomated CraftingPredefined leveling paths with Questing and nearby Event farmingHighly advanced Navigation System with ingame 3D Navpoint EditorFull Background and Multiclient Support!Ingame GUI, Radar and other helping visualizationsAssist Tools for PvP, like a lazymode, where the bot handles the casting and you just move aroundOptional Hacks like flying, improved movement speed, teleporting etc. (IF we find them save to use!)Open LUA API, for individual coding and advanced customizationEasy installation and Setup!Probably the best Support you have ever seen (Get indivudual Help in our Live Chat, Ticket System or Forum) Complete integrated 3D Radar for Items, Enemies and other things (Wallhack-like!)Fully translated Menus/GUI of in English, German, Chinese, Korean and Russian Language
> 
> 
> More Information will be added over the next weeks!


Thank you and cheers! Can't Wait for GW2!


-LegacyAX

edit** I was just informed that RIFT minion did get some detections yesterday but I cant confirm whether it was an actual ban wave or not... As always risk involved in botting. As you all should know. Just want to keep the facts straight.  :Smile:

----------


## GW2yoyo

Awesome announcement, looking forward to the release.

----------


## DivineWizard

How deep will you delve?

Are you willing to take the legal risks? 

Why should I buy your bot and not the competitors?



Questions aside, I feel the monthly recurring fees are a better system than a one-time fee.

----------

